# a piano duet



## the ghost

Hi...
I'm not all that confident about posting my work, like I said in my presentation I'm a little shy :lol:

So this is is a piano duet I've composed, please excuse the atrociously sad audio quality, this had to be recorded using the microphone input of a laptop...

If you have any question, feel free to ask!^^
Let me know what you think!

click me


----------



## the ghost

..... no feedback?


----------



## vlmt

I think you've got to check the link again. I tried loading it but there was no sound, even when my volume is at full. Re-post it if possible! I'd love to hear it


----------



## Colourless

Link works fine for me. Volume is quite low though... and ouchie audio quality indeed =(


----------



## the ghost

hmmm maybe try this link?

Clicky


----------



## the ghost

Come on people.... I need feedback.... please? ._.


----------



## Rasa

I didn't enjoy it, because neither the harmony or thematical developement was interesting to me.


----------



## Aramis

The piece is too long as well. You keep doing same things all the time. These stikes in low register are especially annoying, used without any idea and ingenious context. And the beginning sounds like "I'll compose another Moonlight Sonata!" to me.


----------



## Rasa

Moonheavy sonata


----------



## the ghost

I'll have to try even harder next time... I guess..


----------



## Victor

*Moonlight revisited.*

I also instantly thought it was a revamp of Beethoven's famous sonata, but then it seemed to ramble, not leading anywhere, unlike the master's work.

However, it was generally pleasant and listenable, with some areas of excitement. Keep on composing!


----------

